# Soucis pas de lettre de licenciement



## Christ5455 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
J'ai un soucis avec mon employeur ou ex ?  Elle devait m'envoyer une lettre de licenciement au 1aout et je l'attend toujours, je n'est pu l'enfant depuis le 15 août retour de vacances. 
Avez vous des conseils ? Une démission n'est pas une option pour moi.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Vous devez envoyer une lettre rar dès lundi pour rappeler à votre employeur que la fin de contrat ne peut avoir lieu qu'à partir du moment où il vous fait parvenir une lettre de licenciement et que le préavis ( 15 jours ou 1 mois) est réalisé à compter de la 1ère présentation de la lettre par la poste 

Tant que la procédure de licenciement n'est pas lancée le contrat court toujours et les salaires 

Vous l'informe sur le courrier que
Si vous n'avez pas de réponse de sa part sous 48 heures vous déposez un référé aux prud'hommes 

Bon courage


----------



## Griselda (10 Septembre 2022)

Du coup tu n'a juste plus de nouvelle du tout et pas de paie non plus?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir c'est un courrier pour non présentation d'enfant qui doit être envoyé par rar.  
Pas une lettre mentionnant un éventuel retrait d'enfant,  sur ce courrier bien mentionner que vous êtes depuis le xxxx prête à accueillir yyyy mais qu'il est absent sans justification et comme l'indique la ccn le contrat  court toujours Et la mensualisation due...


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir le PE habite loin de chez vous ? sinon vous rendre chez lui non ? pour avoir une explication ... et votre paie du mois d'aout déclarée sur PAJEMPLOI ?


----------



## Christ5455 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir ce dossier et également suivi par la pmi. La maman est au courant que le contrat court toujours que le salaire doit être due même elle ne me l'emmene pas que tant que je n'ai pas reçu de lettre en rar parce que elle m'avait envoyé un brouillon que elle voulait que je lui signe je lui ai signalé que il devait être daté du jour d'envoi et pas antidater qu'elle devait me l'envoyer (sans motif de licenciement dessus) . Elle m'a fait mon bulletin de salaire et voulait faire aussi la fin de contrat dessu, je lui ai rappelé que elle ne pouvait pas car toujours pas de lettre même si elle me l'a signalé à l'oral. Elle a eu un entretien mardi pour en discuter avec des personnes référent mais je n'est aucun retour pour le moment. Je pensais faire une lettre pour non paiement et absence de l'enfant mais je ne sais pas trop comment la formuler ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Vous savez avec qui elle a eu rdv mardi ? C est des personnes de la pmi ?


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Euh, je ne comprends pas très bien cette histoire de "brouillon"?
Le PE pouvait te présenter une lettre de rupture et tu pouvais (même si tu n'étais pas obligée) écrire de ta main dessus "remis en main propre le..." tu mentionnais toi la date à laquelle elle t'était présentée et tu signais c'etait bon. La lettre qu'on te présente peut très bien avoir été rédigée un mois avant, ce qui va compter comme point de depart du préavis c'est bien la date de première présentation et non la date de rédaction.
Après, rien ne t'obligeait à accepter la lettre remise en main propre, certes et dans ce cas il fallait simplement qu'elle l'envoie par RAR.
Elle pouvait mentionner ce qu'elle voulait comme motif car de toute façon, sauf une faute lourde qui pouvait te priver de certains droits, ça ne changeait rien à la procédure ni au solde de tout compte, donc là on s'en moque un peu.
Quoi qu'il arrive aujourd'hui on est le 12 septembre et aucune lettre ne t'ait officiellement parvenue donc le contrat court toujours, ce qui est bien domage pour ce PE car elle ne pourra pas prouvé qu'elle a tenté une remise en main propre debut août.
Ton salaire d'août t'est donc due.
Ton salaire reste due tant qu'elle ne se bouge pas.
Je ferais comme Metal un courrier de non présentation de l'enfant et un rappel qu'elle te doit ton salaire et le BS d'août (du moins si elle ne te l'a pas encore réglé)


----------



## Griselda (12 Septembre 2022)

Comment la faire?
Simple.
Un courrier RAR:

Madame je constate l'absence sans motif de l'enfant XXX depuis la date de XXX. Votre enfant reste attendue chez moi selon le planning de notre contrat qui nous lie.
Par ailleurs à ce jour mon salaire du mois d'août et(ou) mon Bulletin de Salaire n'a pas été validé sur PAJEmploi or un règlement doit impérativement être fait chaque mois à date fixe soit le XXX. Merci de résoudre ce dysfonctionnement au plus vite.


----------

